# enigma leopard gecko



## gunner4life (Oct 22, 2008)

i might be getting an enigma leopard gecko. what do you think i should breed it with.
thanks


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Anything dominant or codominant will produce double mutation morphs.

So...Mack snow, Giant, Hypo, TUG snow, Gem snow.

Anything ressesive will just produce normal hets and enigma hets.

Why not try Sunglow x Enigma to produce Hypo Enigmas het Albino
Then breed the baby back to the Sunglow parent to produce Sunglow Enigmas.


----------



## gunner4life (Oct 22, 2008)

i have an albino het raptor and hypo and i could get an mack snow.
what would be better


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Enigma (1copy) x Albino het Raptor
50% Normal het albino (25% het for eclipse)
50% Engima het albino (25% het for eclipse)

Enigma (1copy) x Hypo (1copy)
25% hypo
25% Enigma
25% Hypo Engima
25% normal
Enigma (1copy) x Hypo (2copy)
50% Hypo
50% Hypo Enigma 

Enigma (1copy) x Mack Snow
25% Normal
25% enigma
25% Mack snow
25% Mack snow enigma

Now you choose :2thumb:


----------

